# "Moss Pharm" Journal



## Jeff.:P:.

Hello, This my current scape in my 20g. Due to time limitations (reef tank) I re-scaped my tank from a Dutch like tank to an Iwagumi aquascape (which never seemed right) to finally a Moss scape. There are multiple plants in there that are not moss's. I have minimal algae currently unlike my Iwagumi did. I think the 130 watts is just not possible with that scape. The water was constantly coudy, GDA, string algae and BBA. I finally happy with the tank, I think I'll stay with scape for a while. I've always been fascinated with moss's terrestrial and aquatic. Hope to have collected a majority of them within the next couple years. I figure trimming should be semi-easy, since I'll be able to pull out rocks and trim away. Enjoy. I'll be updating as some of the moss's,plants fill-in. Any advice for any of the plants/scaping/photography is well welcomed. Thanks to APC for most of my collection, and information.

Lights:
Coralife 110 watts pc's
(2) 9325k 55 watt

Temperature: 76F 
C02: 35ppm

Equipment:
9 watt UV Sertilizer
5lb Pressurized C02 tank
Glass diffuser
Tetra filter
Desktop fan 
AGA 50 watt heater

Fertilzers:
KNO3 - 1 pump (4ml) every 2 days
KH2PO4 - - 1 pump (4ml) every 2 days
K2SO4 - 1 pump (4ml) every water change
CSM+B Plantex - 1 pump (4ml) every 4 days

Moss's:
Leptodictyum ripariumJava Moss
Taxiphyllum barbieriFlame Moss
Taxiphyllum sp. Peacock Moss	
Taxiphyllum sp. Taiwan Moss	
Vesicularia dubyana Weeping Moss
Vesicularia ferriei Christmas Moss
Starr moss(concrete moss) Tortula ruralis

Fissedens:
Phoenix Moss- US Fissidens
Fissiden sp zippelianus

Liverworts:
Süßwassertang (Round pellia)
Pellia (Monoselenium tenerum)
Mini Pellia/Coral Moss (Riccardia chamedryfolia)
Riccia fluitans-Crystalwort
Dwarf Riccia

Hairgrass:
Eleocharis unknown species (local)

Eriocaulon:
Eriocaulon sp *Thailand*
Eriocaulon sp Aquaticum

Fish:
(10) Rasbora erythromicron
(4) Galaxy Rasbora - Celestichthys margaritatus
(3) Cardinal Tetra - Paracheirodon axelrodi
(2) Otocinclus affinis

Shrimp:
(5) Caridina cf. cantonensis 'Crystal Red'
(2) Neocardina denticulata 'Cherry Shrimp'
(3) Caridina multidentata 'Amano Shrimp'

Snails:
Malaysian Trumpet Snaill - Infinite amount.
Ramshorn Snails.

I've just started messing around with my Canon G6 (with exposures, ISO, ect..) any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jeff.:P:.




----------



## Jeff.:P:.




----------



## davemonkey

Wow, it looks good, yet simple. I can't wait to see how it looks once all the different mosses start growing out. I'm gonna be watching this one.


----------



## Tex Gal

Can't wait to see how this grows in. Very peaceful!!!


----------



## wrkucera

The use of round shaping throughout the lay out are a nice touch. It appeals to me because I haven't seen something so fresh. I'd personally like to see this lay out in a tank footprint of 4'x9'. Roughly the size of a pool table. Then it would be "The Shire".


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

ThankS!! 



> The use of round shaping throughout the lay out are a nice touch. It appeals to me because I haven't seen something so fresh. I'd personally like to see this lay out in a tank footprint of 4'x9'. Roughly the size of a pool table. Then it would be "The Shire".


I'm so glad that idea came through, that's exactly what I was shooting foor with this scape. Rounded Moss/Liverwort manicured sphere's. Once it grows in the moss's and ect.. with really soften the whole scape. I can't wait myself. I'll be updating along the way.



> Wow, it looks good, yet simple. I can't wait to see how it looks once all the different mosses start growing out. I'm gonna be watching this one.


I'm trying to follow K.I.S.S. "keep it simple stupid". And you can't keep it any simpler with some of these moss's. But you put together a really nice scape with some really interesting textures and colors.

As the Rasbora's become less shy I'll try to grabs some pics. They are super fast.


----------



## Bunbuku

I love the round rocks plus the Erio/hairgrass for contrast! Reminds me of a gently flowing shallow stream.

If we could only grow nice moss like that in TX without spending a small fortune on AC! Does the moss eventually attach to the rocks?


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

> I love the round rocks plus the Erio/hairgrass for contrast! Reminds me of a gently flowing shallow stream.
> If we could only grow nice moss like that in TX without spending a small fortune on AC! Does the moss eventually attach to the rocks?


THanks! I just turn off the heater on hot days, and place a fan right above the tank to cool the water. It pulls the temperature down about 6 whole degrees. I think it was like $8 at Cvs. And I'm currently not running AC in the house. More fans more evaporation, greater the pull down on the temp.

Yes the Moss does attach to rocks, as does the Fisseden's. All the Liverworts need to tied down permanently and trimmed periodically. I use the shower sponges for the netting top hold down moss's and liverworts. One sponge was enough for 3 times the moss shown in my tank. Those shower sponges are by far best.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Very clean, hilly look. I like it! Looks quite refreshing!


----------



## krisw

Wonderful scape! Do you plan on keeping the mosses separate, or are you going to let them all run together, and see how it looks? Really nice idea. The different shades of green really make a nice effect.


----------



## thief

Wow this tank looks great. It makes me think of a calm stream in the opening were the sun comes in. Very soothing tank. Also I bet that darker moss will make it look 10 times cooler once it grows in. 

Awesome Job Jeff!


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Thanks!



> Wonderful scape! Do you plan on keeping the mosses separate, or are you going to let them all run together, and see how it looks? Really nice idea. The different shades of green really make a nice effect.


I'm going to try to keep everything separate. Since everything is on a rock is should be easy to pull out and trim it to a nice sphere. You know how Riccia is if your not on top of it, it gets everywhere. So hopefully if my maintenance regiment is good, I'll everything will be nicely trimmed and round. I just hope for zero algae and good, clean growth out of what I have, especially the Star moss.


----------



## foofooree

The tanks looks great, Jeff!  When the moss grows out of the mesh, it will look even better


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Thanks man, can't wait.. .


----------



## Carlos1583

Looks awesome...what kind of netting are you using? I'm trying to grow some moss on branches of driftwood but I only have it tied down with a ziptie. Any ideas or recommendations?


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Thanks! The netting I used was from the shower sponges. All you do is cut the main string holding it together, then you have over 15 feet of netting. Great stuff. I recommend using fishing line or cotton thread for moss's on driftwood. The cotton thread will eventually rot and fall off and by then the moss should be attached to the driftwood. Only reason I recommend using some kind of line is that the netting can be a pain in the butt when getting it on uneven objects.


----------



## stuckintexas

is this tank still setup? if so can we see?


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Yup yup  been real busy with my wife's tank and building the new reef tank, haven't had time to snap any new pics. But I promise this weekend I'll put some up. I replaced the Riccia with Subwassertang, cause the riccia was driving me nuts with maintenance. It was growing so fast that I had to cut, and replace it every other week. So I have a very large field of Subwassertang, and also some new moss's. The Subwassertang is about 70% of covering the rock. I really like what its becoming with everything filling in and all the new shrimp babies everywhere


----------



## Sunstar

I was going to ask you how you managed the riccia. as gorgeous as that stuff is it's a royal pain and I got a little bit in late august, fragging covering the top of my shrimp tank and starting to get that way in my 25 gallon if I don't sell some off.


----------



## AquaVu

Great idea with the shower sponges. Thanks for posting


----------



## Sunstar

This has inspired me to make more moss wrapped stones. I love mosses.


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Here are more photos as promised. I think I'll be removing the purple bamboo and penny-wort as it breaks the field look. Or just keep the bamboo in the rear to create a backround. The subwassertang is taking for ever. I've added some local fissedens which are taking off and some moss's from Robert @ Aquabotanic.
Well enjoy














































well I'm outa here, time for sushi  look for my wife Sunny's aquarium which should be up tomorrow in a separate thread.


----------



## foofooree

Beautiful!


----------



## fish newb

Great tank!

It really reminds me of New England brooks and whatnot in the mountains loads and loads of moss covered rocks, lots of leafy liverworts, stringy moss, etc. (and yes even riccia sometimes)

Very Nice

-Andrew


----------



## Sunstar

so you did keep some riccia. Looks sharp. I like that bamboo.


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Thanks! 
I think the New England rivers/brooks definitely did have an impact on the scape. I might pull the bamboo and the pennywort out, it breaks up the scape too much. But the Ottos and shrimp love hanging out on it. tuff call. Yes I did end up keep just one rock with riccia, who knows when I might want to cover everything with it again.  
Thanks again.


----------



## DarrylR

Hi Jeff, anyway you can have a close up on pelia and subwrrastang?

Thanks


----------



## Farmboy

You might be right about the bamboo and the pennywort. If you want a taller element, mayby just a couple of slender branches of driftwood. Beautiful tank! I'm turning a little green myself. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sunstar

I'd say keep the bamboo in the back. Lose the penny wort. Send me both


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Everything is growing very nicely I'm just waiting for some stubborn moss's and subwassertang to fully fill out before I release any up-close FTS shots. I pulled out the purple bamboo because it broke up the scape too much, but left the pennywort (it just fits somehow, don't ask).

 In the mean time I have some photos of shrimps I took last night.

You can see the eyes on the shrimplets, there almost done!  yay.



















the other preggers


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

DANG! JEFF! Your tank is definitely and instant hit for me. Its so beautiful. I am such a moss junkie. With my tanks I have been using about 1-2 moss per tank, never really able to picture how all the mosses will work together, but you are doing a great job. Your tank is truly inspirational. I can't wait till all the moss grows out. 

Fantastic JOB! Your tank, thread is definitely going to be one that I am going to have to constantly check to stay up to date. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Thank's Chef! The subwassertang is almost fully filled out, so I should have some new FTS shots up soon, the tank is almost complete. It's really cool to see some of the textures of moss's coming together, I just need to be vigilant about trimming them. Otherwise they'll start growing into each other and become one nasty mess. I was looking at it yesterday and kinda reminds me of a reef tank, which is my next endeavor. :wof:
I received some new snowballs last night from Chris @ www.PerfectInverts.com.  MAn, they look awesome.  Stay tuned for pics coming this week. Thanks again!


----------



## jeepn4x4

Any updates on your tank? Maybe some new pics.


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Yup. I'll try to post some new pics this week. I've started up the new reef tank which is taking all my time up.  in a good way though.


----------



## chadly

so far that's a super cool lookin tank. love what you did w/ the bamboo and hydro... looks like the underside of a tree...


----------



## Pinto

That look so cool. Look like round bushes. Very clean indeed.


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Thanks everyone.  Moss from this tank is up for sale in the For sale forum!!!


----------



## cclansman

wow, fantastic tank! Im a moss lover as well but the misses wont let me keep it in the tank as she thinks it looks too messy... hah..


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE please!!! I AM SUPER EXCITED TO SEE HOW YOUR MOSS TANK IS COMING ALONG! Keep us posted!


----------



## BradH

This is one of my favorite tanks I've seen. It's so simple, but it's perfect.


----------



## Krtismo

I love it. I see some inspiration for my new tank!


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Thanks everyone. I have some new photo's just gotta upload them.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

POST NEW PICTURES!! Keep us updated. This is a very exciting project!


----------



## Krtismo

Still waiting for new pictures!


----------



## MagpieTear

Bump for the promised pictures. The shower scrubbie netting is pure genius, BTW.


----------



## starrystarstarr

bump again!! everyone is excited to see the new pics!


----------



## krisha

It is a beautifull tank - one of the calmest things i have ever let my eyes on  
I'm planning on setting up a similar tank (32 gal) - right now i'm bying moss en masse. Your scape is a great source of inspiration. Keep up the good work


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Thanks everyone! :grouphug:

My reef tank has taken over every free minute 
I'm not really proud of these photos, but here it is
they were done really quick. This photo really killed the depth and perspective of the tank.
So I'll definetley have some more photos top angle, soon

Everything is thriving, no algae, lots of growth, overall very happy with it.
You can see the subwassertang is growing at a accelerated rate. Only time I dosing anything is with a monthly water change.










I'll try take some more soon when I get some free time. I promise


----------



## ncy

Looks Awesome! Very inspired idea! I would love a tank like this at home!


----------



## MartialTheory

It kinda looks like a green coral tank. lol


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Exactly


----------



## GulmanFish

Man Jeff. That tank looks nice. I really enjoy a nicely done moss tank.


----------



## davemonkey

Everyting is looking 'poofy' and healthy. Great job on the scape, plenty depth for these eyes!

-Dave


----------



## Snuffelupagus

What substrate did you use? I like the contrast it creates


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Flourite mixed with play sand. Thanks guys for the comments


----------



## vtchef

the tank still looks very nice and green. i wish my 20g would look like that.


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Updated FTS more to come once battery charges


----------



## ErioLover

Nice touch with the plants above water.


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

And my other baby


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

last ones I promise


----------



## Nexed

Mmmm reefs are so tempting... BUT too expensive, i gotta stay with plants!

Nice tanks btw the blenny is quite a character isnt he?


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Nexed said:


> Mmmm reefs are so tempting... BUT too expensive, i gotta stay with plants!
> 
> Nice tanks btw the blenny is quite a character isnt he?


thanks, come to the dark side  hehehhe

yeah the Blenny is hilarious, so much personality for a fish.


----------



## davemonkey

Wow! Your "Moss Pharm" is absolutely stunning. I like what you did with the scape and the plants on top. Good job on the reef as well. That is one area I dare not venture into just yet. 
Congratulations!

-Dave


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Thanks Dave, 
I used air-pants up top. I'll have some close-ups of them later on this week, stay tuned. 
There blooming and looking great.
Honestly once you can balance a planted tank, a reef tank isn't that bad, just more $$ :wacko:


----------



## arowanaman

I like what you did with the air plants coming out of the top of you planted tank.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

Bravo Bravo! Awsome work!


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

arowanaman said:


> I like what you did with the air plants coming out of the top of you planted tank.


Thanks I just got them 2-3 weeks ago and already most of them are blooming.


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Bravo Bravo! Awsome work!


Thanks, alright another Mass ****  Off to check your thread.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

Jeff.:P:. said:


> Thanks, alright another Mass ****  Off to check your thread.


Haha, Mass rocks! Hey Im leaving this website the Mods banned me for reporting a harassment problem before it escaladed (rediculas). Unless I get an apoligy from them Im gone forever. Nice tanks! Sorry you probally wont be hearing from me anymore. ~Peace


----------



## Makoto

looks great


----------



## hydrophyte

Jeff.:P:. said:


> Updated FTS more to come once battery charges


Fantastic! I can't wait to see more. Those mounds of moss create a wonderful effect.


----------



## Cocobid

Is there any way you could get a close up of your Phoenix moss
I really want some and would love to see how it is performing in your tank. This is a beautiful tank. 
Reef is looking good. That is where I began with aquariums was with salt in the early 1970's. Addictive.


----------



## lotusprout

Hi! I just wondered how you did to keep the star moss alive underwater, most people see that it dies after a couple of months submerged...

Amazing tank by the way!!!


----------



## dafishydude

WOW YOUR REEF TANK IS ABSOLUTLEY AMAZING I LOVE IT!!!! IM SO JEALOUS IVE BEEN MEANING TO MAKE ONE FOR YEARS!!! What kind of filtration do you have on the reef tank? Just looking at it makes me hungry for a new tank:hungry:


----------



## Tex Gal

Your tank it gorgeous!! My only complaint is that I can see it close enough! You need to post the URL so we can see a bigger version.


----------



## Travis.808

You got some great looking tanks there. I was thinking of setting up a 35g reef not sure yet. Your tank makes me think about it again. Nice work.


----------



## Veloth

Beautiful tank!


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Thanks everyone. I'll have some updated pics next week, since I'm going on vacation I'll have some free time.


----------



## MartialTheory

Make sure u show some eriocaulon pictures too!


----------



## screename

VERYYYYYY cool tank. nice to see something different.


----------



## spikeit

Beautiful..


----------



## erijnal

Jeff, is it possible to get a picture with the mosses labeled on it?

This is one of the most captivating tanks I've seen!


*edit* Also, what substrate were you using?


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

I promise to take some new photos, just have been so busy lately. I'm using a mix of fluorite and play sand. Everything is filling in great, and the air-plants are all budding.


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

*Re: "Moss Pharm" Journal 8/01/09 update*

Here we go, as promised.


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Contrast









Top down.


----------



## davemonkey

Holy COW!! That is AWESOME! 

Okay, I know you probably posted this more than once, and I'm about to be the laughing stock of the mods, but are those all different Erio's in the foreground? What is the plant in the foreground dead-center? It's amazing.

-Dave


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Thanks very much.
The erio's on the left are Eriocaulon aquaticum (I believe) 
Dead center is Eriocaulon sp. 'Goias'
Spread all over are small Eriocaulon sp. 'Sulawesi'
And finally on the right side are a pair of Eriocaulon cinereum,


----------



## prBrianpr

what are your tank specs for the eriocaulon?


----------



## GrandePippo

I like the branches you have chosen. They seem to be the right size and very much in place. Mosses look healthy and thriving. 

Congartulations!


----------



## Travis.808

Wow! I'm glad I subscribed this is a great setup.


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Thanks for the comments everyone. 

Its fairly soft water as I top off the tank with RO-DI water.
As for ferts I only dose every week some macros, and a single
solution for PO4, K, ect..

CO2= 35 ppm
pH = 5.4 
GH =4
KH =0.5
Temp= 78


----------



## MartialTheory

Nice man. I love those eriocaulons. U know how I have my eye on them.


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow wow wow. That is nice. I remember seeing this thread a while back and glad I ran into it again.


----------



## Veloth

Your tank just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

wow what is your electric bill with the reff and planted tank. lol really cool


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

> Your tank just keeps getting better and better.


Thanks everyone! :clap2:

I'd like the needle leaf ferns to fill out more, then I think this tank is complete.



> Nice man. I love those eriocaulons. U know how I have my eye on them.


I know you do..  Hopefully they'll start splitting soon, definitely large enough for it.



> wow what is your electric bill with the reff and planted tank. lol really cool


Ya Id rather not talk about it, ignorance is bliss right? Actually even with the AC on this summer hasn't been too bad.. in the couple hundred dollar range 



> I like the branches you have chosen. They seem to be the right size and very much in place. Mosses look healthy and thriving.


Thanks! It took several hours to figure out how to fit them. Luckily the folks that sent the driftwood sent me a large selection, excellent product.


----------



## Tex Gal

Just saw this tank when you posted a For Sale thread. Boy - your tank is BEAUTIFUL! I just love the entire thing. About 3 weeks ago I got mosses to do something similar in my 10g. This is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## mountaindew

Nice!
Dont know how I missed this thread.
The contrast pic is cool. 
"not just in color and light"
Nothing like having one display you work to limit algae growth and another you strive to encourage its growth!

The symbiotic types of algae that is!
MD


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Thanks very much. I had to slice the Large Erio as it was taking over the foreground and tank. The Subwassertang continues to grow and grow. The more it matures the more I love it.

Thanks again.


----------

